# Nova rede meteorológica Weathercloud



## galego85 (2 Mar 2014 às 16:47)

Boas!

Vi que foi lançada uma nova rede chamada Weathercloud para os usuários de estações meteorológicas, por agora só Davis, mas acho que mais dispositivos serão adicionadas em breve.

O site é uma versão beta, mas parece ser muito bom e está disponível também em português.

Link: weathercloud.net

Cumprimentos!


----------



## galego85 (5 Mar 2014 às 21:01)

Criei uma conta e vi que há duas maneiras de ligar as estações Davis, usando o nome de usuário e senha de Weatherlink.com ou baixando um módulo para WeatherLink


----------



## lsalvador (6 Mar 2014 às 15:21)

Galego85 conseguis-te fazer o download do modulo ?


----------



## galego85 (6 Mar 2014 às 15:52)

Olá Isalvador,

Sim, você só tem que escolher 'Weathercloud module' e depois clicar em 'Ligar dispositivo' para ler as instruções para baixar o modulo.


----------



## rbsmr (10 Mar 2014 às 20:26)

A minha já está online! É impressão minha ou é a única em Portugal?


----------



## galego85 (10 Mar 2014 às 20:33)

A sua é a primeira!


----------



## lsalvador (11 Mar 2014 às 17:13)

Tomar Online


----------



## actioman (11 Mar 2014 às 18:22)

Boas!

Pelo que vejo deve ter origem na Catalunha - Espanha. Pelo menos é por Barcelona onde existe um boom utilizadores! 

Corrijam-me se estiver enganado, mas por agora apenas podem usar esta rede os utilizadores que tenham uma Davis e simultâneamente que a tenham ligada à net através do weatherlink? Estou correcto? 

Se assim for vão perder uma enormidade de possíveis utilizadores. Eu por exemplo que utilizo o Cumulus para subir os dados da estação não posso utilizar esta rede. É que o Weatherlink não é o software mais popular. As nossas estações já mereciam algo mais moderno e prático, digo eu! 

Abraço e parabéns para os pioneiros!


----------



## João Esteves (14 Mar 2014 às 20:17)

O meteoPortela também já aderiu ao Weathercloud . É um projecto que se encontra ainda numa fase embrionária (foi lançado há 15 dias) e que provavelmente numa fase posterior deverá admitir o "upload" de dados meteorológicos a partir de outras estações que utilizem softwares distintos. Forçosamente terão de evoluir nesse sentido ou então perderão uma grande quantidade de utilizadores.


----------



## galego85 (20 Mar 2014 às 21:42)

Acho que eles vão adicionar mais modelos e maneiras de enviar dados (seria o mais lógico..). Por enquanto eles adicionaram a estação Monitor II e agora é possível criar até três estações com a mesma conta.


----------



## zejorge (27 Mar 2014 às 18:10)

Olá

Como sempre o L.Salvador, lá me deu a sua ajuda, e só assim Meteoconstancia aderiu a esta nova rede meteorológica.
Só não percebo porque motivo quando se entra no mapa, aparece a vermelho...... e eu que até sou verde...
Agora um pouco mais a sério, esta nova rede parece-me interessante e certamente que em breve as possibilidades de acesso serão alargadas.


----------



## galego85 (29 Mar 2014 às 10:48)

zejorge disse:


> Olá
> 
> Como sempre o L.Salvador, lá me deu a sua ajuda, e só assim Meteoconstancia aderiu a esta nova rede meteorológica.
> Só não percebo porque motivo quando se entra no mapa, aparece a vermelho...... e eu que até sou verde...
> Agora um pouco mais a sério, esta nova rede parece-me interessante e certamente que em breve as possibilidades de acesso serão alargadas.



Com a sua estação já há cinco em Portugal


----------



## galego85 (20 Mai 2014 às 17:29)

A rede agora é compatível com Weather Display: http://weathercloud.net/info/faq


----------



## Werk_AG (21 Mai 2014 às 02:25)

Constou-me que tentaram convencer o autor do Cumulus a torná-lo compatível com esta nova rede e que levaram com um NÃO. Não seria mais fácil serem eles a criarem o suporte para o software já existente?
E essa de no inicio só aceitarem Davis... sem comentários!


----------



## galego85 (21 Mai 2014 às 09:04)

Werk_AG disse:


> Constou-me que tentaram convencer o autor do Cumulus a torná-lo compatível com esta nova rede e que levaram com um NÃO. Não seria mais fácil serem eles a criarem o suporte para o software já existente?
> E essa de no inicio só aceitarem Davis... sem comentários!



Honestamente, não creio que eles possam fazer muito a esse respeito sem a permissão e colaboração do autor do Cumulus, porque ele teria que efectuar alterações no seu software para integrar esta funcionalidade.

Ele escreveu no seu fórum que vai fazer o seu programa compatível com esta rede se cresce e os usuários mostram interesse por ela, porque teve algumas "decepções" no passado com novas redes. De todos modos, ele anunciou uma pausa do Cumulus por tempo indeterminado


----------



## Werk_AG (22 Mai 2014 às 01:02)

galego85 disse:


> Honestamente, não creio que eles possam fazer muito a esse respeito sem a permissão e colaboração do autor do Cumulus, porque ele teria que efectuar alterações no seu software para integrar esta funcionalidade(



Sim, isso é verdade. E tambem é verdade que o Steve admitiu a possibilidade de vir a suportar essa rede quando ela estiver mais estabelecida.



galego85 disse:


> ... De todos modos, ele anunciou uma pausa do Cumulus por tempo indeterminado



O desenvolvimento do Cumulus nunca esteve tão activo como agora, o que poderá ter sido anunciado é algum abrandamento na saída de novas versões, uma vez que o autor está a trabalhar activamente para que venha a existir tambem uma versão para Linux.


----------



## galego85 (27 Jun 2014 às 21:22)

Olá

Eu vi que a partir de hoje a rede permite enviar automaticamente os dados meteorológicos para Twitter (também em português).

Para mais informações: http://blog.weathercloud.net/?p=537


----------



## galego85 (18 Set 2014 às 11:09)

Olá,

Só queria informar que a rede agora também é compatível com WeatherTracker (Windows e Mac).

Atualmente, a lista de programas compatíveis com o Weathercloud é a seguinte: WeatherLink, Weather Display, Meteobridge, WeatherSnoop e WeatherTracker.

Também é possível enviar dados diretamente da rede WeatherLink Network sem usar um computador.


----------



## Congestus (19 Set 2014 às 08:16)

Quem já utiliza um módulo do wunderground, não pode utilizar o nódulo desta rede... Isto porque os ficheiros têm o mesmo nome... Logo para colocar um, está-se a substituir pelo outro...

Pelo menos não conheço outra alternativa (fora o weather Link Network), que não possuo.


----------



## galego85 (23 Set 2014 às 08:22)

Congestus disse:


> Quem já utiliza um módulo do wunderground, não pode utilizar o nódulo desta rede



É perfeitamente possível enviar dados para as duas redes simultaneamente.


----------

